# Fishin at home



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Got to go home this week and took the woman fishing. Got a bunch of undersize flounders. Managed to get a few to keep as well. If we were back in Pensacola we would have been able to keep all of them. Unfortunately Virginia's size limit for flounders is 17 1/2"


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Yum!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Your size limit is 17.5"? Wow. They put the 12" minimum on these here in Alabama not long ago and a few folks were irate though I'm all for a 16" limit myself. 17.5" seems to be a weird limit to come up with vs. 17" or 18". Wonder how that was decided on.

Nice fish!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yea no doubt yum i need a couple flounder for my secret stuffed flounder


----------

